

Oracle Says H-P and Intel Secretly Propped Up Dead Chip - Happer
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/11/19/oracle-says-h-p-and-intel-secretly-propped-up-dead-chip/

======
DiabloD3
Although this is very true, I'm not sure how secret this is. It is well known
the chip was dead, and Intel and all the Itanium partners were playing out
Weekend at Bernie's.

